

Remind HN: Cambridge UK meetup tonight - pierrefar

Our first ever meetup in Cambridge is tonight.<p>When: 7pm
Where: CB2 Bistro on Norfolk Street, upstairs<p>It's under my name, Pierre, but you shouldn't really need that.<p>See you there!
======
phpnode
Shameless Plug: you can confirm your attendance here
<http://www.hackernewsers.com/meetups/7.html>

------
lorettahe
I don't normally comment on HN, but I might come along tonight.

